# السلام عليكم



## ريم عمران (12 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذي اول مشاركاتي بالمنتدى واتمنى ان اكون خفيفة ظل عليكم:smile:


----------



## tjarksa (12 يناير 2012)

*رد: السلام عليكم*

وعليكم السلام . 

الله يحييك ويوفقك بالرزق الحلال . ويفتح لك ابواب رزقه 

:clapinghand:


----------



## جوو الرياض (16 يناير 2012)

*رد: السلام عليكم*

هلابك سعيدين حضووورك ريم


----------

